# Prices going up for popcorn removal in my area. How about yours?



## Mrdrywall (Jun 21, 2012)

2006 I was getting $2 a sqft cover,scrape, texture,and paint
2008 it dropped $1.30 same stuff
2016 it's going back up I'm at $1.50 and rising.


----------



## Mudbronco (Dec 28, 2010)

1.8 to 2.0 in this area.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Mudbronco said:


> 1.8 to 2.0 in this area.


I wouldn't touch it for less than 5.00 / foot, with all the masking and cleanup.


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah, the last one I did was about $5 a sq. ft. as well.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Lol I try to stay far away from it! If anything I hang over it with 1/4"..


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

eastex1963 said:


> Yeah, the last one I did was about $5 a sq. ft. as well.


I'm at about $6 a sqft. That's retextured with skip trowel or knockdown texture, primed with an oil base stain blocking primer (Kilz) and painted two coats with a quality interior flat extra white paint (Richards Paint).:thumbup:


----------



## mnlostboy (Sep 22, 2016)

I have been at $2.00 for 3-4 years and it's all scaped, skimmed and all cleaned up- Ready to paint.


----------



## Dirtyredd (Sep 30, 2016)

I've always tried to stay at 1.50 and that's removed , textured ,and primed. 10' ceilings And vaulted ceilings i try to get more I couldn't imagine getting 5$ a sq. Ft. but I am trying to push it higher just so much competition


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

Dirtyredd said:


> I've always tried to stay at 1.50 and that's removed , textured ,and primed. 10' ceilings And vaulted ceilings i try to get more I couldn't imagine getting 5$ a sq. Ft. but I am trying to push it higher just so much competition


Do you guys test for asbestos? Around here popcorn has not been sprayed on ceilings since the 1970's. And much of it had asbestos in it.


----------

